# Ask Self-hating troon about trannies



## Self-hating troon (Oct 16, 2019)

Having a pussy would be great but thats not really possible at this point in medicine. I have a lot of bottom dysphoria but if I looked down and seen any of the pics on here i would an hero immediately, Absolutely horrifying. 


Spoiler



feminine penis isnt as bad as whatever that is



Any of you lads have anything that you'd like to ask a troon? I'll answer whatever it would be fun to do a interview type thingy.


----------



## Drachenlord (Oct 16, 2019)

StoicMoose said:


> It's telling that when I see FTM usually just act like cringy fuckboy frat bros, it's the MTF that say the insane shit that really is just a fetish that's being reinforced by SOCIETY. Now part of our SOCIETY has decided that everyone has to partake in these fetishes as voyeurs and it's dreadfully tiring.



FTM is incredibly rare compared to MTF. It makes sense treating it as autogynephilia, especially with so many MTF trannies saying "my urge to transition/my "dysphoria" goes away right after I masturbate". Currently in the progress of losing a friend to exactly this, and I just know, had he spent less time on the internet, things might've been better.
Edit: Also I feel guilty as fuck for trying to "help" him by telling him how much he passes and what a cute girl he is and if I didn't have a girlfriend I'd totally make out with him. He was down and I was trying to be nice but probably made it worse : (

It also explains the many obsessions with getting the public to do/accept this or that - the public is needed to fulfil the fetish completely, not even necessarily in an exhibitionistic way, but it's there. See drag story hour, why is it such an important crusade to invade child "safe spaces" with something that has always been crude and sexual adult entertainment.



Self-hating troon said:


> Any of you lads have anything that you'd like to ask a troon? I'll answer whatever it would be fun to do a interview type thingy.



Probably an example for what I mean by saying "an audience is required for the fetish", and also an example for the clustering of paraphilias - in this case at least autogynephilia & masochism.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 16, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> Any of you lads have anything that you'd like to ask a troon? I'll answer whatever it would be fun to do a interview type thingy.


Sure.

- Are you just pretending to be stupid or does it just come naturally to you?

Dozens of people _exactly like you_ come in saying _that exact same thing_ and it never turns out well for them, and it's annoying every single time the thread derails because of it. Go away or post something substantial.

I'm not trying to be mean, but I'm sick of seeing this repeat ad nauseam.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Oct 16, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> Any of you lads have anything that you'd like to ask a troon? I'll answer whatever it would be fun to do a interview type thingy.


When are you going to join the 41%?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 16, 2019)

Drachenlord said:


> FTM is incredibly rare compared to MTF. It makes sense treating it as autogynephilia, especially with so many MTF trannies saying "my urge to transition/my "dysphoria" goes away right after I masturbate". Currently in the progress of losing a friend to exactly this, and I just know, had he spent less time on the internet, things might've been better.
> It also explains the many obsessions with getting the public to do/accept this or that - the public is needed to fulfil the fetish completely, not even necessarily in an exhibitionistic way, but it's there. See drag story hour, why is it such an important crusade to invade child "safe spaces" with something that has always been crude and sexual adult entertainment.
> 
> 
> ...


im not agp im hsts and its not a fetish im just bored and thought it would be fun to take questions from kiwis


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 16, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> im not agp im hsts and its not a fetish im just bored and thought it would be fun to take questions from kiwis


You could start a thread on deep thoughts, maybe.





						Deep Thoughts
					

More formal discussion of philosophy, ethics, politics, epistemology, etc.




					kiwifarms.net
				



Answering questions here would derail the thread, so it's better to do it elsewhere.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 16, 2019)

_01 said:


> Sure.
> 
> - Are you just pretending to be stupid or does it just come naturally to you?
> 
> ...


yeah im kinda stupid i guess and im new here so . 
sorry i dont mean to bother i prob should have posted that in a different thread.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 16, 2019)

Drachenlord said:


> FTM is incredibly rare compared to MTF. It makes sense treating it as autogynephilia, especially with so many MTF trannies saying "my urge to transition/my "dysphoria" goes away right after I masturbate". Currently in the progress of losing a friend to exactly this, and I just know, had he spent less time on the internet, things might've been better.
> It also explains the many obsessions with getting the public to do/accept this or that - the public is needed to fulfil the fetish completely, not even necessarily in an exhibitionistic way, but it's there. See drag story hour, why is it such an important crusade to invade child "safe spaces" with something that has always been crude and sexual adult entertainment.


Believe or not, I knew somebody who was transitioning, or at least tried to. After a while, I walked in an conversation with other people basically telling him he really doesn't pass and that it's annoying--and not in a cruel way, but in a "serious talk" kind of way. 

He actually decided to stop transitioning and leads a pretty good life now. Completed his education, got a career, and is getting married, the works. I know it's anecdotal, but sometimes you just need to say something. I'm not saying it will work, or that it even applies to your situation, but it's strange how things can work out.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 16, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> When are you going to join the 41%?


im not going to lol and thats attempted suicide i think ive never done that or self harmed which is even higher so sorry to disappoint you lol



Drachenlord said:


> That's what worries me most about the trans online communities grooming and "recruiting" from very online teens/even children, especially if they're on the autistic side. Aspergers always feel like they "don't belong" or "don't fit in" or there's something "wrong with them", so perfect breeding ground for dysphoria. Wasn't there this one thing with the Discord server where trannies banded together to lure in boys and get them on hormones?
> 
> warning might contain traces of autism


You're thinking of Reiko


----------



## Surf and TERF (Oct 16, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> Any of you lads have anything that you'd like to ask a troon? I'll answer whatever it would be fun to do a interview type thingy.



There are transgender mods here. We're fascinated by the crazy ones, not the normies.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 16, 2019)

Moved the Q&A here to avoid derailing of the Reddit's Trans Community thread, ask away.


----------



## s0mbra (Oct 16, 2019)

Kill yourself


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 16, 2019)

Did anime make you want to be a troon?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 16, 2019)

s0mbra said:


> Kill yourself



Hey, there's no need for that. He's a tranny so he's already got a pretty good chance of that happening already.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 16, 2019)

Man in a dress
Chin of thanos
Shoulders as wide as a car
Hips completely straight
Voice of a gorilla 
Autogynephilia
By our powers combined we are 
The Trans Community!


----------



## Chewing Character (Oct 16, 2019)

what did you think was gonna happen revealing youre trans in a pvp enabled area


----------



## oww (Oct 16, 2019)

are you on the spectrum


----------



## byuu (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you like Sonic games and/or trains?


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 16, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> Any of you lads have anything that you'd like to ask a troon? I'll answer whatever it would be fun to do a interview type thingy.



I don't have any questions. I just hope that you can eventually learn to like or at least accept yourself the way you are.

And it's good that you agree that mutiliating your genitals is not a good idea. It's really not.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a question - why are trannies such fucking attention whores


----------



## Hitagi Senjougahara (Oct 16, 2019)

Isn't bringing attention to the fact that you are trans counterproductive to the fact that some transgender people want to be considered normal, and normal is boring so why is everyone who's trans online seem to just be attention whores?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 16, 2019)

When trans people claim that misgendering them is the same is violence and makes them feel suicidal is that bullshit? Or is that really the way they feel?

What age did you know you were trans?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 16, 2019)

post pics, we need to know how easy it is to clock you
...
feet pics are fine too


----------



## ScooterMcBooter (Oct 16, 2019)

Are you also a furry?


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 16, 2019)

Like, unironically, how did transitioning affect your sex life?

I imagine the number of people who'd find you to be a prospective fuck has diminished.


----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 16, 2019)

So how many straight males do you catfish into thinking you are a real womyn and dupe them into giving you their tard bucks?


----------



## FA 855 (Oct 16, 2019)

Are you happier after transitioning or less happy.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 16, 2019)

If you were passing as a girl you'd be a cute trap making money on webcams or taking Chad's dick in the ass but since you're being a self hating troon on kiwi farms everything's clear. So is it hard deluding yourself that you're a girl when with that chin of yours each time you look in the mirror you see a snow plough in a wig?


----------



## Bibendum (Oct 16, 2019)

I'll bite. 

I see you are familiar with Blanchard's research, that's great. It's heartening to see you haven't totally ensconced yourself in online troon hugboxes. Also admirable that you haven't let them con you into SRS. 

Have you ever experienced any significant homophobia? 
Do you feel that an inability to conform to society's expectations for men has influenced your decision to adopt the female sex role? How do you think gender stereotypes influenced your decision to transition?
What's preventing you from living life contentedly as a gay man? If you say "dysphoria," is there any chance you could manage it with time and therapy, rather than transition?
Are you disheartened by the current state of the trans community? How do you feel about it being taken over by obvious AGPs?


----------



## Clop (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you wear girly clothes and settle for being a transvestite? If not, why?

How old are you and what age did you start troonin'?

Would you settle more comfortably being a man if you had the same privileges that a woman tends to get?

How often do you groom yourself? Have you considered the benefits of being a more girly type of guy?


----------



## BingBong (Oct 16, 2019)

go away shitrat. no matter how hard you try, Krout will never fuck your boipussy.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 16, 2019)

kys attention whore


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Oct 16, 2019)

Lol what the fuck am I reading. 

Quit being an attention whore and leave. You aren't unique and nobody cares about your opinions.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you have autism?


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 16, 2019)

Why, in my view, do most MTFs look so ugly while many FTMs are kind of hot?

Who's your favourite Sonic character? Mine is Princess Sally Acorn.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Oct 16, 2019)

When's the last time you've spoken to a professional/therapist?


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Oct 16, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Why, in my view, do most MTFs look so ugly while many FTMs are kind of hot?
> 
> Who's your favourite Sonic character? Mine is Princess Sally Acorn.


It's because you're gay


----------



## Koresh (Oct 16, 2019)

are you @StarryGreenEyes95 part 2 and will you show us your tits and ass

have you lurked at all and if so, how did you miss than more than 25% of this forum is trannies?


----------



## AmpleApricots (Oct 16, 2019)

Don't feed the tranny the attention he so desperately craves.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 16, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Why, in my view, do most MTFs look so ugly while many FTMs are kind of hot?


Becaause they arent FTMs, they're misguided tomboys. FTM lunacy has been pushed to them like nothing else and impressionable young tomboys who've never fit in to the basic gender roles on offer in their community are desperate to belong to something. If you can get them to hate their bodies enough to chop their tits off, the patriarchy loses ten points (or gains 1000, depending on who you ask).


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you know any trannies that aren't into anime?


----------



## Drachenlord (Oct 16, 2019)

tokay said:


> what did you think was gonna happen revealing youre trans in a pvp enabled area


He's getting exactly 100% what he wants, attention, and negative feedback he can use to fuel his masochism & victim complex.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you think e/er/em/es/emself are good "gender-neutral pronouns"?


----------



## No Exit (Oct 16, 2019)

Can you please hurry up and join the 41%?


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you think your dysphoria stems from a lack of places for men in the modern world and as there is more competition feel you would have more success competing with women?

Also how big is your dick?


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Oct 16, 2019)

How did you learn about Kiwi Farms? What made you decide to come to this forum, given how much opposition there is against it from SJWs?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 16, 2019)

Pics please.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a question: tampons don't go in the butt.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 16, 2019)

If a man is saved by the blood of our lord and savior Jesus Christ and then becomes a woman is he still saved or does he have to convert again or go to hell?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Did anime make you want to be a troon?


No I actually don't even like anime I just have no personality.



oww said:


> are you on the spectrum


No I'm bipolar though.



garakfan69 said:


> Do you like Sonic games and/or trains?


Not at all, Mega man is cool though.



Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I have a question - why are trannies such fucking attention whores


I don't know why but I Would call myself an attention whore, definitely.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Oct 17, 2019)

Don't know if this has already been asked, but have you seen Jim's BitChute video 'How the Sausage is made'? If so, what do you think about it?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

MrTroll said:


> If a man is saved by the blood of our lord and savior Jesus Christ and then becomes a woman is he still saved or does he have to convert again or go to hell?


I think they would still be saved, idk?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 17, 2019)

I love your Himiko Toga avatar. She is the bi representation we need


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> I don't have any questions. I just hope that you can eventually learn to like or at least accept yourself the way you are.
> 
> And it's good that you agree that mutiliating your genitals is not a good idea. It's really not.


Yeah I've accepted myself as I am, hormones have helped alleviate dysphoria Im' pretty comfortable with my body at this point except for my face which isn't that bad but would like FFS to pass better.



Hitagi Senjougahara said:


> Isn't bringing attention to the fact that you are trans counterproductive to the fact that some transgender people want to be considered normal, and normal is boring so why is everyone who's trans online seem to just be attention whores?


Well yeah, I'm sure alot of trans people would prefer to just "stealth" and I'd kind of like to as well, but I don't have any issues being seen as a transgender woman, conversations can get messy when talking about reproductive rights and women's spaces and it's just more honest to be like 'Yeah I'm a trans woman I have a different life experience than cis women do so maybe I should just shut up and let cis women worry about cis women's problems and not act like I should comment on issues that I haven't personally experienced and don't have a complete understanding of  while still being supportive.' I think its fine to make that distinction.



Gustav Schuchardt said:


> When trans people claim that misgendering them is the same is violence and makes them feel suicidal is that bullshit? Or is that really the way they feel?
> 
> What age did you know you were trans?


Misgendering someone isn't violence but yeah I know how it feels and it's not good but It wouldn't make me feel suicidal, It just means you need to do better, like nobodies perfect so theres always room to imporve and better yourself. Yeah there are alot of nasty goblin troons (See thread Reddits trans community)  but they were hopeless from the start if you're even like semi passable then you definitely have the potential to pass its just gonna take work and dedication. 


What age did I know I was trans? Hmm I would say around 14-15, I started crossdressing when I was like 10 and was always jealous of my female peers femininity (pretty hair, cute clothes) and had always wanted to be a girl but I didn't really even know what transgender was I thought I was just a freak and repressed until I started to become aware of the existence of trans people it was like a lightbulb went off in my head and I finally had a word to explain what I was, I struggled and tried repressing for as long as I could but I had pretty much fully accepted that that's what I am around age 16.



YourMommasBackstory said:


> post pics, we need to know how easy it is to clock you
> ...
> feet pics are fine too


My account is new here but my eyes aren't, no way I'm going to post a pic for you dang dirty trolls. I won't lie to you I'm not fully passable but when I'm looking my best and everything is on point I'm pretty convincing, you could probably clock me if you caught me at a bad angle or  you're a tranner yourself, we have a eye for it.



ScooterMcBooter said:


> Are you also a furry?


No



Remove Goat said:


> Like, unironically, how did transitioning affect your sex life?
> 
> I imagine the number of people who'd find you to be a prospective fuck has diminished.


So first of all hormones have really subdued my sex drive which for me is wonderful because I was a coomer I would masterbate so often it was crazy like 4-5 times a day everyday and now I can easily go 2-3 days without cooming like a normal human being instead of being a sex crazed animal.

It's never been hard for me to find someone but its definitely gotten alot easier since I transitioned


----------



## edboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Please stop mass replying and just reply to multiple people in a single post.

Also, thanks for the autistic rating, you looney troon


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 17, 2019)

Would you fight Blinski live in a ring?
What if the winner got FFS (or in his case lipo + court mandated anti-psychotics)

we need dis


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> So how many straight males do you catfish into thinking you are a real womyn and dupe them into giving you their tard bucks?


Zero, I used to catfish when I was younger but as I've transitioned I've felt more and more comfortable with myself and dont have a need to, I like to just put it all out on the table and let them decide for themselves if I'm the kinda person they'd like. I've been with a few straight guys that have never even thought about fucking a tranner until they met me. I won't say I "converted" them or anything but it definitely is reassuring  to be sought after by guys who are straight and not trans attracted. I'm dating a chaser at the moment he accepts me how I am completely and is just amazing to me. I bought into the troon propaganda of thinking chasers are all just coombrain jerks and should be avoided like the plague but they're not all creeps and I think chaser is like really demeaning of a term I think trans attracted men are fine and theres nothing wrong with them wanting a relationship with a trans person as long as they treat them like a person and not just fapfuel.



RedRightHand said:


> Are you happier after transitioning or less happy.


happier definitely, repressing and keeping it a secret was eating me up inside so horribly. I feel so awful for hons who never will never look even remotely like the gender they identify as and I think that for people like that repressing isn't a bad idea as painful as it may be but if you are like really consumed with gender dysphoria and you have the potential to pass you should definitely transition


----------



## Recoil (Oct 17, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> It's never been hard for me to find someone but its definitely gotten alot easier since I transitioned


Is it possible that you've simply found a new (and sluttier) social circle ever since you swallowed the pastel pill?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 17, 2019)

Why do trannies believe they deserve the same rights as humans?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> If you were passing as a girl you'd be a cute trap making money on webcams or taking Chad's dick in the ass but since you're being a self hating troon on kiwi farms everything's clear. So is it hard deluding yourself that you're a girl when with that chin of yours each time you look in the mirror you see a snow plough in a wig?


 I've been offered to do porn 3 times and offered money for sex probably 100 times and I've said no no no to it all I don't want to degrade myself that way to me my sex is like a gift that cant be bought it's something I have to want you to have, And for the record I've had sex 3 times this week. Just because you're on the farms dosnt automatically make you a disgusting goblin I'm sure there are more than a few mouth watering chads on here not everyone could be a disgusting neet here statistically.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 17, 2019)

I hate your kind. Your group are a bunch of broken, power hungry degenerates that seek to bring out and spread the worst qualities of humanity and will not pass on your genes as a consequence; You are the literal definition of a toxic human being.

I'll bite.


Where do you stand on the political spectrum?
Do you ever cross dress?
What is your opinion on trans pandering i.e. pride month and the SCP logo fiasco?
How do you feel about teaching transgenderism to kids? At what age is it appropriate?
What is your opinion on child drag queens?
Do you have any "embarrassing" fetishes? You don't have to list them, just a yes or no.
What would it take for you to transition, theoretically speaking?
Any trans rolemodels, or is that gay?
What are your pronouns? How do you feel about nonsensical pronouns like bun/buns/bunself? (Those are real pronouns someone wants to be called by.)
Do you ever get offended by "transphobia"?
Do you really see yourself as a woman, or just really want to be a woman?
Do you think of transgenderism as genetic, chemical imbalances, or cultural/self-taught? Opinion on transtrenders?
Have you ever felt suicidal because of being trans?
Why do you think so many people are coming out as trans today compared to 20 or so years ago?
Do you believe in the slippery slope i.e. trans acceptance will somehow lead to pedo acceptance?

That's all for now.

*Edit:* I forgot to ask! Are traps gay?
Thank you for your time! ;>


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Oct 17, 2019)

@Self-hating troon holy shit learn how to use the multiquote feature you retard.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Bibendum said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> I see you are familiar with Blanchard's research, that's great. It's heartening to see you haven't totally ensconced yourself in online troon hugboxes. Also admirable that you haven't let them con you into SRS.
> 
> ...


You know I can't really say that I have, I live in Texas too but Texas has changed alot with all the Californians moving here but I don't think that can be the sole reason, Nah havn't experienced any homophobia unless you count just like kids being kids and calling eachother 'gay' in the early 2000's but no, surprisingly.

No I don't think I have a inability to conform being a male It's just that it would be so painful to my mental state to have to live in unauthentic life I could just repress and be a man but I would hate myself for it and would never really feel content or satisfied. Yeah gender stereotypes definitely had a influence I'd say but all cultures have very distinct concepts of masculinity and femininity like we don't live in george orwells 1984 where everyone is a bald headed genderless drone wearing gray jump suits, so yeah gender expression is important in any society and the genders play off of and benefit each other and while for example cooking dinner isn't a purely feminine or masculine thing, by western society at least its considered a more feminine act than lets say fixing a carburetor in a vehicle and I identify way more strongly with a feminine role than a masculine one.

Interesting question and not very simple to answer, before I transitioned I pretty much was living my life as a gay man and I was still extremely unhappy becuase I just simply don't want to be considered a man, I just don't feel like thats what I am, I don't really think any therapist could change my mind on this issue and if they were too it would take them a very very long time.

Current state of the trans community.. Theres good and bad like in everything but with transgenderism becoming more mainstream I feel like there are alot of people who aren't really trans who have been like made to question their gender identity from outside influences like people who would have never even thought about it unless it had been forced down their throat so hard, whereas for me It was an internal battle since before I even knew that transgender people existed  or that crossdressing was even something that you could do I literally thought I was the only person who had those feelings and that I was a absolute freak. I don't really feel too bad for the like 40-50 year old boomer hons who are just as AGP as you can possibly be but God I feel so so horrible for all of the young women and ladies out there who might suffer from autism or other mental issues who are convinced to cut off their tits and cut the flesh from their arm or leg to sew a bratwurst onto their crotch. ftm surgeries are so much more invasive than mtf and the results are even less appealing than mtf surgery. I would never have any type of relationship with a ftm person other than purely friendship its just not my cup of tea at all and I really feel for them, I got my hormones through a informed consent clinic and I fully support informed consent but I know there are alot of people who aren't really trans that are taking hormones they got from informed consent clinics and are going to fuck themselves over majorly when they grow out of their trender phase but people have to make their own choices even if it bites them in the ass, without informed consent people would just self med and not be under a doctors supervision. I don't know how I would want it to be done differently and I'm so grateful that I wasnt gatekept and forced to wait a long time before I could start HRT but I really think they should do more to weed out the trenders it's incredibly easy to get hormones they don't pry very much at all and I don't think they would even refuse you unless you said something that was a major red flag. The silver lining to me atleast is that there are good aspects to the community as well I like hearing authentic trans voices like blaire white, rose of dawn,contrapoints etc. It's nice to know that not all trans are crazy people even though most of them unfortunately are.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 17, 2019)

>self hating
I believe the term is 41%er


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 17, 2019)

What social media do you typically use?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Clop said:


> Do you wear girly clothes and settle for being a transvestite? If not, why?
> 
> How old are you and what age did you start troonin'?
> 
> ...


Ahh I'm sorry I don't really know how to answer that question I don't fully understand the nuance of the term and can't say.

I am 24 and like I said before I started crossdressing around age 10 and just being a femboy represser until I just couldn't take it anymore and came out as trans at age 23 I had pretty much been presenting as female 70% of the time before I came out I would just present male in certain circumstances (being around family/friends who were unaware) and started hormones about a month after I came out to everyone. It's been a little over 9 months since I started HRT.

No, read previous posts just the concept of being thought of as a man was too much for me.

Everyday I'm always shaving my body and plucking eyebrows and skincare routine etc. Yes I was a fem type before transition and still didnt like being thought of as a man/boy



Pickle Inspector said:


> Do you have autism?


no



Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Why, in my view, do most MTFs look so ugly while many FTMs are kind of hot?
> 
> Who's your favourite Sonic character? Mine is Princess Sally Acorn.


trans men used to be women so they were brought up and raised always doing things to try to make themselves look presentable and they still carry that over with them I'm sure that alot of  trans men have much better hygiene than alot of trans women do, and I don't really know anything about sonic I guess tails is cute.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> When's the last time you've spoken to a professional/therapist?


10 months ago maybe? I went to a therapist for once session because I didn't know about informed consent so thought I needed to, to get hormones but I didnt really get anything out of that session I don't think therapy is very necessary for me.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Koresh said:


> are you @StarryGreenEyes95 part 2 and will you show us your tits and ass
> 
> have you lurked at all and if so, how did you miss than more than 25% of this forum is trannies?


nope, I have a boyfriend and I'm loyal and I know how you dang dirty trolls are I don't want to end up like Narcissa, Yes I've lurked here but I guess I never realized there was much of a trans community here.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> Would you fight Blinski live in a ring?
> What if the winner got FFS (or in his case lipo + court mandated anti-psychotics)
> 
> we need dis


I'm not aware of who that person is and I really really really do not like to fight anyone but I am a Black belt in taekwondo and yeah I think it would be worth it for FFS so set it up, I'm there.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2019)

What exactly does gender dysphoria feel like? Does it feel like a short man who's insecure about his height except it's about gender? Does it feel like you're inside a stranger's body?

If you could take a pill that made you 100% comfortable being a man would you take it? Do you believe in more than 2 genders? Does taking hormones make you feel better in a significant, noticeable way? Any bad side effects to HRT?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Is it possible that you've simply found a new (and sluttier) social circle ever since you swallowed the pastel pill?


Eh I'd say its about the same as it was before, maybe the pastel pill just made me more desirable maybe i've gotten better with makeup and style.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Oct 17, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> I've been offered to do porn 3 times and offered money for sex probably 100 times and I've said no no no to it all I don't want to degrade myself that way to me my sex is like a gift that cant be bought it's something I have to want you to have, And for the record I've had sex 3 times this week. Just because you're on the farms dosnt automatically make you a disgusting goblin


i think telling complete strangers how many times one has had sex this week would pretty much by definition make one a disgusting goblin.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Oct 17, 2019)

Why do so many males feel they have the right to violate women's spaces, women's organizations, women's sports, and in fact the very definition of what it means to be a woman? why do so many males have to destroy so many of women's hard won gains, like separate spaces, etc?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> Why do trannies believe they deserve the same rights as humans?





Vlinny Chan said:


> I hate your kind. Your group are a bunch of broken, power hungry degenerates that seek to bring out and spread the worst qualities of humanity and will not pass on your genes as a consequence; You are the literal definition of a toxic human being.
> 
> I'll bite.
> 
> ...


1. Thats very hard to awnser honestly I'm conflicted I'm stuck between two camps, on one hand I think everyone should just be able to do whatever the fuck they want (Ancap) and on the other hand I think there are definitely some scum out there who need a boot on their neck (Ecofash) so yeah I'm conflicted.
2. no not anymore
3. i think its just a (((bunch of corporations))) trying whatever they can to be more marketable, Soldier 76 isnt gay in china.
4. I dont even know if its something that should be taught to kids I was never taught about it I didnt need to be. I guess it could help with acceptable and tolerance but trans people in the west have it pretty good in my opinion as opposed to china or arab countries.
5. I dont have much of a opinion on the matter but I don't like it, that whole desmond is amazing fiasco is complete insanity and just a bunch of creepy pedos, not a fan.
6. Yes, being pissed on is hot, I'm really submissive and like being degraded.
7. I already am transitioning.
8. Christian Weston chandler, just kidding. I like contrapoints and blaire white.
9.  she/her and I think its a bit silly but if someone i genuinely cared for actually wanted to be referred to as a unusual pronoun i would.
10.Not really, You have to have thick skin to trans, the treatment of trans and gay people in shitty countries is atrocious though.
11.I see myself as a trans woman I know I'm not cis and I have a different experience than cis women or cis men have so yes I see myself as a woman but I have no problem clarifying that yes I'm trans and thats not the same as being cis.
12.I think its probably all of those things and trenders are harmful to perception of trans people
13. yes before I transitioned I did a little bit because I just didnt want to repress and was scared to come out but since then no.
14.idk its more accepted now and the media pushes it, trans people are more visible and people just feel more comfortable to tell others how they are feeling
15.no I don't and god i hope not.

traps are gay tranners aren't


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

_01 said:


> What social media do you typically use?


Twitter,Instagram,Snapchat,Discord. facebook is for boomers


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 17, 2019)

dm me your bussy?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> What exactly does gender dysphoria feel like? Does it feel like a short man who's insecure about his height except it's about gender? Does it feel like you're inside a stranger's body?
> 
> If you could take a pill that made you 100% comfortable being a man would you take it? Do you believe in more than 2 genders? Does taking hormones make you feel better in a significant, noticeable way? Any bad side effects to HRT?


It's like being a human brain put into a cold inhuman body. "THIS ISNT ME, I DONT WANT TO BE THIS PERSON" its a bit like phantom of the opera I suppose, you just feel like a disgusting monster that is undeserving of love and affection I dont want to spend too much time delving into it but yeah its not a good feeling, for me personally one of the things i was most dysphoric about was facial hair, waking up in the morning and looking into the mirror seeing the stuble all over my face it was hell I still have dysphoria sometimes but its much weaker and subdued 

if i could take a pill that made me 100% comfortable being a man, at this point No, I have breasts and have trouble achieving and maintaining an erection would would be problematic if I wanted to live my life as a man. If you had asked me that question before I started hormones I probably would have said yes.

I only believe in 2 genders and yes it made me feel better in everyway there were alot of mental changes that have been nice like I just feel like a more calm laid back person now I was really high strung before and I said in previous post I'm bipolar so yeah there are rough times where the hormones can make you kind of irrational and things but thats part of being a woman lmao, seeing the physical changes also made me feel better. and the only bad side effects of hrt for me is that it makes me have to pee more often.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

GrotesqueBushes said:


> Do you know any trannies that aren't into anime?


one or two but few and far between lol


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Do you think e/er/em/es/emself are good "gender-neutral pronouns"?


no


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Do you think your dysphoria stems from a lack of places for men in the modern world and as there is more competition feel you would have more success competing with women?
> 
> Also how big is your dick?


nah I could have integrated into male spaces if thats what I had wanted. and whatever i'll tell ya, its just a hair over 7 inches.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 17, 2019)

No questions, just a casual observation/analysis. Carry on.


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Nykysnottrans said:


> How did you learn about Kiwi Farms? What made you decide to come to this forum, given how much opposition there is against it from SJWs?


I've been browsing 4chan for like 10 years so its not too foreign to me, I learned of the farms from Narcissa Wright a year or two ago and just started reading it in fears of finding a thread about myself on here, its kinda scary to think a bunch of neets can fuck you over so badly I'd assume the majority of people with threads about them on here are absolutely unhireable due to ruined reputations so initially out of fear and then I realized you lot aren't  so bad. Kiwifarms is one of the only places I feel like people will be honest with you and not hugbox.



AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> Don't know if this has already been asked, but have you seen Jim's BitChute video 'How the Sausage is made'? If so, what do you think about it?


Yeah I've seen it and It wasn't really anything I hadn't known about before I enjoyed his take on it and am looking forward to part 2.


----------



## .Woody (Oct 17, 2019)

Which restroom do you use?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

LateNightMuffin said:


> Why do so many males feel they have the right to violate women's spaces, women's organizations, women's sports, and in fact the very definition of what it means to be a woman? why do so many males have to destroy so many of women's hard won gains, like separate spaces, etc?


Yeah I understand your sentiment and support it, if you read previous posts you'll see I've touched on this and I don't like that happening.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 17, 2019)

Do troons eat Funyuns?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

.Woody said:


> Which restroom do you use?


I really try my best not to use any public restrooms 99.9% of the time I don't need to and I just use the male restrooms for now even though it can be awkward, I really don't want to make anyone feel uncomfortable or unsafe and its a complicated and confusing issue so I just try to avoid it altogether.



Ted_Breakfast said:


> Do troons eat Funyuns?


heck yeah funyuns are nice


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 17, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> heck yeah funyuns are nice


Okay but here's the important part: EVEN THE BROKEN ONES?


----------



## Self-hating troon (Oct 17, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Okay but here's the important part: EVEN THE BROKEN ONES?


Especially the broken ones


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 17, 2019)

do you pass :3 ?


----------



## WhiteTrashPOS (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey, I've got one.
Do you think you were born with a Woman Brain in a male body, or is it possible that dressing up as the "inferior" sex appeals to you because you are a misogynist with a masochist fetish?


----------



## Damn Near (Oct 17, 2019)

Heard you were gay, OP. What's up with that


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 17, 2019)

Why do I find only male anime characters attractive and think most stereotypical anime girls are ugly as fuck?


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 18, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Why do I find only male anime characters attractive and think most stereotypical anime girls are ugly as fuck?


Mental illness


----------



## DoodleBerry (Oct 20, 2019)

Self-hating troon said:


> Yeah I've accepted myself as I am, hormones have helped alleviate dysphoria Im' pretty comfortable with my body at this point except for my face which isn't that bad but would like FFS to pass better.
> 
> 
> Well yeah, I'm sure alot of trans people would prefer to just "stealth" and I'd kind of like to as well, but I don't have any issues being seen as a transgender woman, conversations can get messy when talking about reproductive rights and women's spaces and it's just more honest to be like 'Yeah I'm a trans woman I have a different life experience than cis women do so maybe I should just shut up and let cis women worry about cis women's problems and not act like I should comment on issues that I haven't personally experienced and don't have a complete understanding of  while still being supportive.' I think its fine to make that distinction.
> ...



Regarding your cross dressing origins, where you aware of homosexuals at the time? If you had been exposed to a male gay culture do you think you would have grasped on to some of the effeminate aspects the way you did (and instead of) with trans?


----------



## trashbat (Oct 20, 2019)

WhiteTrashPOS said:


> Hey, I've got one.
> Do you think you were born with a Woman Brain in a male body, or is it possible that dressing up as the "inferior" sex appeals to you because you are a misogynist with a masochist fetish?



he said he wants to be pissed on, this is 100% it


----------



## Resunoit (Dec 20, 2021)

Hopefully Santa brings you a gun for Christmas with the number “41” engraved on it.

I’ll assume you’ve already killed yourself though.


----------

